# Fast Fredde Rodriguez descending Mt Diablo - Video



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Watch Fast Freddie Rodriguez, 3 time US Pro Road Champion and Team Fast Freddie descend down the Famous Mt Diablo North Gate Road and shatter the Strava KOM record.

Load this Youtube video on your desktop or laptop only as it will not work on portable devises due to the soundtrack copyright issues. 

I filmed it in HD 1080P on a ReplayXD helmet cam. I am 3rd behind Freddie.
Its best viewed from a quality HD flat screen. And turn the volume up!

Click Here Fast Freddie Descent Of Mt Diablo - Ride of the Valkyries

*** DISCLAIMER ***

*1. Don't try this at home.

2. The cyclists in this video are all pros, retired pros & Masters Cat 1/2's

3. They know what they're doing (obviously) and have all signed the waiver.

4. This video was a filmed segment of "the thursday PRO ride".

5. It's called "the PRO ride" because (see 2 & 3)

6. This is an open ride that anyone can play, as long as you can keep up and sign the waiver. *


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

rhauft said:


> Watch Fast Freddie Rodriguez, 3 time US Pro Road Champion and Team Fast Freddie descend down the Famous Mt Diablo North Gate Road and shatter the Strava KOM record.
> 
> Load this Youtube video on your descktop or laptop only as it will not work on portable devises due to the soundtrack itunes copyright issues.
> 
> ...


awesome video! It also looks like you nipped Freddie in KOM by 1 second (at least in station to station segment). Nice job!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

55x11 said:


> awesome video! It also looks like you nipped Freddie in KOM by 1 second (at least in station to station segment). Nice job!


Thanks, I've been gunning for this KOM for quite some time but all the credit goes to Freddie. I can't emphasize enough what an honor and a privilege it is to ride and train with Freddie. He's a legend and still just as fast as ever. It's like playing catch with Willie Mays or Mickey Mantle.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

That was awesome - thanks for posting!


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice, I ride somewhere on that road a couple times a week. Must have been an oddball time on a weekday for so little traffic. Usually there are cars coming up both sides of the road.


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

great post, glad to see this local legend making a come back into the sport... watching him win the PittCrit was awesome!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That was good. 
Great choice of music. There are other great arousing pieces from the Ring that could be used after the opening of act three of Die Valküre instead of repeating it, though.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Great vid. Thanks!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I love videos of fast descents!! I know why I'll never get a KOM, though - every one of those blind corners had me seeing an oncoming car!


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Damn, fast descending for sure. Dunno if id be crossing the yellow line so much with all the traffic in the blind corners, but I descend like an old lady comparatively.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

ratpick said:


> I love videos of fast descents!! I know why I'll never get a KOM, though - every one of those blind corners had me seeing an oncoming car!


Yup me too! Great vid, had me on the edge of my seat from begining to end. Thanx for posting.

Peace


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Perhaps I need to emphasize and clarify a few things...

1. The cyclist in this video are all pros, retired pros or Cat 1/2's

2. They know what they're doing (obviously) and have all signed the waiver.

3. This video was a filmed segment of "the thursday PRO ride".

4. It's called "the PRO ride" because (see 1 & 2)

5. This is an open ride that anyone can play, as long as you can keep up and sign the waiver. 

6. Don't try this at home... :thumbsup:


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

rhauft said:


> 6. Don't try this at home... :thumbsup:


Well... Obviously, I know I can't ride like that inside my house. :yikes:


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

gnarly!


----------



## Berkeley Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Pros or not, Freddie takes the superior line and needed guys in front of him for color.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm on your tail boys. Only 28 seconds off the pace and today it was raining (or may as well have been). I'm going for that KOM. Beware.... 

Either way, good vid. :thumbsup:


----------

